# Kräfte am Rahmen (Literaturhinweise)



## FAT A (3. November 2004)

q


----------



## Ro83er (3. November 2004)

Servus!

Also falls du jetzt Spezialliteratur nur in bezug auf Fahradrahmen/MTB suchst kannst bitte ich dich mein Post zu ignorieren, ebenso wenn du "vom Fach" bist (DiplInsch etc...).

In der FH-Bücherei gibt es sicher einige Titel mit Namen "Technische Mechanik", da kann ich dir die Versionen von Kabus oder Böge empfehlen, den Assmann eher nicht. Wenn es an deiner FH irgendeinen techn. Studiengang haben die die sicher.... Allerdings halt sehr allgemein, sind halt Grundlagen...

Schönen Abend,

Stephan (der hofft nicht grade nem Dr.-Ing. seine Lektüre aus dem ersten Semester empfohlen zu haben    )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FAT A (4. November 2004)

q


----------



## freeriderbtal (8. November 2011)

genau sowas suche ich für meine technikerarbeit auch
wäre auch über infos dankbar.

gruß maßi


----------



## Toolkid (8. November 2011)

Zu Fachwerk oder Tragwerk gibt es zahlreiche Bücher und nichts anderes ist der klassische Diamantrahmen. Ich bezweifle, dass es für Fahrradrahmen spezielle Literatur gibt. Aber als angehender Ingenieur sollte es dir nicht allzu schwer fallen, ein Rahmenmodell mit Auflasten zu versehen und Reaktionskräfte zu berechnen.
Detaillierteren Kraftfluss wirst du wohl nur mittels FEM ermitteln können (wie die Rahmenhersteller auch).


----------



## jan84 (10. November 2011)

Es gibt keine/kaum konkret auf MTBs bezogene Literatur zu dem Thema, die ist letztendlich aber auch nur bedingt nötig. Es sind "einfache" Tragwerke, teilweise halt noch mit Federdämpferelementen drin. 
Am ehesten in die Richtung geht noch nen VDI-Bericht/die Doktorarbeit von "Eric Groß" (Uni Hamburg-Harburg) aus den 90ern, sollte über die Bib per Fernleihe zu bekommen sein. Mit FEM Berechnungen wirst du vor dem Problem der Lastannahmen und Randbedingungen stehen, da gibt es auch nichts normiertes.
Falls es dich beruhigt, viele/die meisten Entwickler von Bikes stehen vor dem selben Problem . Wenn ab und zu schöne FE-Bildchen veröffentlicht werden heisst das auch nicht immer, dass die Leute wirklich wissen was sie tun. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. November 2011)

Berg*werk* - trag*werk* - fach*werk* - bau*werk* - obi ?


----------



## mr.j0e (15. November 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Mit FEM Berechnungen wirst du vor dem Problem der Lastannahmen und Randbedingungen stehen, da gibt es auch nichts normiertes.



genau dieses wird der casus knacksus sein, vernünftige Last bzw. Kraftannahmen werden kaum zu bekommen sein (kost ja auch die Hersteller Geld deswegen werden die damit auch nicht unbedingt rumkommen ;-) )
Kraftannahmen brauchst du auch für Trag/Fachwerksberechnungen insofern wurscht ob per FEM oder nicht.
Was du machen könntest wäre von einem (bessere mehrere) Rahmen so viele wie mögliche Informationen zu bekommen ( Legierung, Wandstärke, Geometrie, E-Modul etc.) und dann mit vernünftigen Parametern die du selbst vorgibst (Sicherheitsfaktor, Belastungsart etc) nach DIN 743 zurückzurechnen damit du auf Hausnummern für die Lasten kommst.
Eine andere Möglichkeit, abgesehen vom Prüfstandsbau und/oder dem Vollpacken eines Musterrades mit Messtechnik(eher unwahrscheinlich im 3. Sem) sehe ich nicht.
Es gibt auch eine Versuchsanstalt die Rahmen auf den Prüfstand nehmen, hatte mal ne Seite, versuch die vielleicht mal zu googlen und anzuschreiben ;-)


----------



## jan84 (15. November 2011)

Rückrechnen wird auch nicht funktionieren. Wenn Du rechnen willst, nimm die Prüfwerte aus der DIN EN 14766 (ich hoffe die nummer war jetzt richtig, kann morgen nochmal nachgucken). 
Die sind zwar praktisch nicht zu gebrauchen, danach "müssen" MTBs aber mind. geprüft werden und es sind eben definierte Vorgaben für Last und Randbedingungen. 

Reverse-Engineering macht auch keinen Sinn. Da kannst eher einfach mal gucken was üblicherweise an Rohrsätzen angeboten wird und dir daraus deine Schlüsse ziehen. 


grüße,
Jan


----------

